# Pitbull look-a-likes



## natdidier

What other dog breeds out there look like pitbulls?? Alot of bad raps have been placed on pitts from dogs that look similar to, but are not pitbulls. Presa's and Corso's look quite similar and I have always heard that they were extremely aggressive dogs. My boyfriends friend showed us a picture of a Dogo Argentino, and it looks just like my Rudy, who is a Pitt. I was wondering what other breeds look this close??








Rudy








Dogo








Dogo








Dogo


----------



## smokey_joe

The American Bulldog. They're very close.


----------



## cane76

corsos and presas dont look like pitbulls really at all besides the brindle color see in all three breeds..i really dont see the similarties between a proper dogo and a apbt either really,dogos look alot like great danes in my opinion.all the mastiff breeds have a very square type head shape that is much diffrent from the pitbulls.


----------



## cane76

standard or performance type american bulldogs are probably the closest breed in looks








and also some bandogs look alot like pitbulls also


----------

